# Pork Sirloin Tip Roast (with Q-View)



## luv2q (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's another experiment I wanted to try, in order to find out the difference in look and taste between brined/cured pork and unbrined pork. I had read that if you brined pork with cure, the end result would be a more "hammy" taste. At Costco, I found a great looking four-pack of pork sirloin tip roasts on sale ($2.00 off the marked price at the register). Each piece weighed approximately two pounds. I put two pieces in the brine (with Morton Tenderquick) and injected them and left them for a day and a half and left the other two pieces untouched. After thoroughly rinsing and drying the brined pieces, I placed them on a tray next to the untouched pieces and proceeded to put a light rub onto everything. At 225-degrees in the MES with a mix of charcoal and hickory and water in the tray, it took 116 minutes to reach an internal temperature of 150-degrees. At this point, I wrapped each piece in foil and towels and into the cooler they went for another hour to settle. When I cut into each piece, they were very juicy and tender. The brined pieces were definitely more pink in color and "hammy" tasting, but they were also a little too salty for my taste. The next time I attempt this experiment, I will leave the pieces in brine/cure for less time and, after brining, I will leave the pieces in fresh water for an hour or more to try to extract more of the salt from the pieces.

Four-pack of Pork Sirloin Tip Roast from Costco.








Two pieces in brine with TQ (also injected).







The piece on the left is plain/unbrined with rub. The piece on the right is brined/cured with rub.







This is the plain/unbrined piece, fully smoked.







This is the brined/cured piece, fully smoked.







This is the plain/unbrined piece, finished and cut.







This is the brined/cured piece, finished and cut.







The brined/cured slice is on the left (pink color and "hammy" taste). The plain/unbrined slice is on the right (white).







Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2011)

They both look real good to me.

I kinda like a salty tasting ham flavor myself.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job. Both look great.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## wolfgang (Oct 27, 2012)

Joined this forum just to say thanks for this post! Had the very same cuts and wondered how to smoke them, and you solved all my problems. Result was great, and I will try to post with Q-View - assume I can figure it out.


----------



## orgill21 (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you Brine and inject them with?  Sorry if this is a dumb question.  New to this:)


----------



## mrmosh303 (Apr 1, 2014)

so...i just smoked the same pieces yesterday...rubbed with "schultz" and fridged overnight, then about 3hrs over mesquite and water, about 225f...i settled in the oven for about an hour, wrapped only in heavy duty foil...very tender and smokey, not too salty(but i did not brine)...i was looking through the posts, to see if there was something else to do with these pieces, but it looks like slicing and serving like a steak is about it...












DSCN0369.JPG



__ mrmosh303
__ Apr 1, 2014


















DSCN0372.JPG



__ mrmosh303
__ Apr 1, 2014


----------



## sqwib (Apr 1, 2014)

They all look good to me.

I would wager that the brined/cured loin had a denser/harder texture as well.

Great job, thanks for sharing


----------

